# Used flux



## sena (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi good day , i have used Borax (flux) in melting silver , can this be crushed, powdered and used again for melting the incenerated silver powder 
recovered from X-ray film scrap ,i have about 20 kgs of it 

thanks 

Sena


----------



## Geo (Sep 11, 2012)

have you tried melting it in a cone to see if you get any more silver out of it.


----------



## sena (Sep 11, 2012)

Geo said:


> have you tried melting it in a cone to see if you get any more silver out of it.



yes geo , but i have tried it in a cylindrical mould, next week ill try for cone mould , could this borax can be re-used .

Thanks

Sena


----------



## Smack (Sep 11, 2012)

I wouldn't re-use it, it's very dirty, if it was just melted Borax it would be clear as glass. Besides it's cheap.


----------



## Geo (Sep 13, 2012)

i agree with Smack, recover all the values you can from what you have and discard it. it would only contaminate any clean silver you used it with.


----------



## nickvc (Sep 13, 2012)

It sure looks like you still have beads of silver in your fluxes I'd suggest crushing it, an old concrete mixer, some steel balls and shapes and a cover over the end, a strong plastic sheet tied over the end will do the job, should work to reduce it to powder in hours, then just sieve the beads of metal out.
The used flux will possibly still contain silver but it's doubtful it will be economic to recover it and I'd be tempted to dump it, you could test it after you have done a melt and your furnace is hot, just put a crucible full of the flux powder in the furnace and pour it into a cone mould after 1/2 hour after it's become liquid, if you get decent amounts run it all, if not dump it.


----------



## sena (Sep 13, 2012)

nickvc said:


> It sure looks like you still have beads of silver in your fluxes I'd suggest crushing it, an old concrete mixer, some steel balls and shapes and a cover over the end, a strong plastic sheet tied over the end will do the job, should work to reduce it to powder in hours, then just sieve the beads of metal out.
> The used flux will possibly still contain silver but it's doubtful it will be economic to recover it and I'd be tempted to dump it, you could test it after you have done a melt and your furnace is hot, just put a crucible full of the flux powder in the furnace and pour it into a cone mould after 1/2 hour after it's become liquid, if you get decent amounts run it all, if not dump it.



hi nikvc, i have got decent recovery of silver , the pic posted is used twice flux and poured in cylindrical mould , ill be trying cone mould next week.

regards
Sena


----------



## joem (Sep 13, 2012)

Ebay it, It looks cool and someone will like that fact it has silver in it


----------

